# new to San Luis Potasi



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello,
We are two female English teachers coming to SLP this month. We will be looking for suitable accomodations that have a kitchen and internet.
Also, we would like to get to know others who live in SLP. For any advice on restaurants, places to shop, etc, we are all ears.
If you know of any places to rent near Colonia Jardin, please let us know. Oh yes we are looking for furnished places. And economical!
We speak Spanish, as one of us lived in Honduras and Guatamala for 18 years, and I have lived all over Mexico for the last 15 years. SLP is new for both of us though.
Waiting to hear from you.
Warm regards,
Mitra and Francine


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Since you speak Spanish, you will have no trouble finding accommodations. When we pass through San Luis Potosi, we often stay at Hotel Concordia, downtown. It is well located, has secure parking and good rates. Ask for extra blankets this time of year! SLP is cold by our standards and there is not heating. Put the word out and you'll find a more permanent apartment in no time.


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

*slp*

[Thank you for your reply. Have a safe ride to Lake Chapala. Is there any water in the lake these days?
Regards,
Mitra


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ha! Lake Chapala is just fine. The malecons are full of people on weekends. Come on down!


----------



## Canadianabroad (Dec 21, 2010)

dinamitra said:


> Hello,
> We are two female English teachers coming to SLP this month. We will be looking for suitable accomodations that have a kitchen and internet.
> Also, we would like to get to know others who live in SLP. For any advice on restaurants, places to shop, etc, we are all ears.
> If you know of any places to rent near Colonia Jardin, please let us know. Oh yes we are looking for furnished places. And economical!
> ...


Greetings. I just relocated to SLP two weeks ago - so I don't know how much Help I can be. 
I am living in a boarding house, and I believe there is 1 or 2 empty rooms (and another becoming empty) have you found accomodation yet. 

Kallista


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Kallista,
Thanks for answering. we are in a boarding house too, but we want to find an apt.
I think tonight we found something.
What are you doing here in SLP? Maybe we could meet up somewhere in centro, and have a coffee or beer together. I am with a girlfriend .
take care and Merry Christmas
Mitra


----------



## Canadianabroad (Dec 21, 2010)

*Coffee in SLP*



dinamitra said:


> Hello Kallista,
> ...
> 
> Dinamitra
> ...


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi K,
Don't tell me... you are going to work at EU? we would love to meet for a coffee when you are able.
talk to you soon
Mitra


----------



## Canadianabroad (Dec 21, 2010)

dinamitra said:


> Hi K,
> Don't tell me... you are going to work at EU? we would love to meet for a coffee when you are able.
> talk to you soon
> Mitra


Nope - different company. 

DO you have time to connect this afternoon?

I can go find the address of the book store and email you back in a few hours. we can then connect around 3/4pm

K


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

*coffee time!*

Hi K,
We would love to meet up for a coffee, and that time is good for us. We live very close to where you were describing.
Let us know the address and time and we will be there.
Cheers,
Mitra y Francine


----------



## Canadianabroad (Dec 21, 2010)

dinamitra said:


> Hi K,
> Don't tell me... you are going to work at EU? we would love to meet for a coffee when you are able.
> talk to you soon
> Mitra



This is the bookstore with the coffee shop that is in the Centro. 

Libreria Porrua
Librería Porrúa
Venustiano Carranza No 410
444 814 7506/7610
[email protected]


----------



## Canadianabroad (Dec 21, 2010)

M & F

I"m still learning how to negotiate my way around this forum. 

Let's go with around 3:00 and it will be what it will be. 


Libreria Porrua
Venustiano Carranza No 410

See you then. 

K


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

*about coffee time*

[Hi Kallista,
We have had a very hectic day(rather days) and neither of us our up to going out right now. Could we take a rain check?
my cel number is 229 1069247,
Hope I didn't disturb your plans.
Hope to meet up very soon.
Mitra


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

Canadianabroad said:


> M & F
> 
> I"m still learning how to negotiate my way around this forum.
> 
> ...


On top of everything, when we got back to our room at 2 pm, the landlady had unplugged computer connection and left town. so i didn't see your message til right now 3.15 pm.I am so sorry we didn't meet up with at 3.00 pm.
please don't think we do that normally!!
M & F


----------



## dinamitra (Dec 5, 2010)

*lost in translation*

[Hi K,
We wanted to say how sorry we are for today. We got back from seeing yet another apt at 2pm, only to find out the landlady unplugged the internet and left town, while we were out. Plus the apt seeing trip was crazy.
Please let's get together soon. When you can.We have to go see the director of the school tomorrow morning, and we are still looking for places. our room is too small for both of us, plus we don't like sharing a bathroom , kitchen etc.
How are the places at your boarding house?
Again we are sorry. We want to meet you very much. This week end is Christmas, and we don't have plans. Do you want to go out to dinner with us??
Mitra y Francine


----------

